# conversations terminal



## Franky Boy (9 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
Je me demandais s'il est possible d'avoir des conversations entre utilisateurs Unix et Ms-Dos via le Terminal. Si oui, comment?


----------



## tatouille (9 Octobre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je me demandais s'il est possible d'avoir des conversations entre utilisateurs Unix et Ms-Dos via le Terminal. Si oui, comment?



ca ne veut rien dire


----------



## zerozerosix (9 Octobre 2006)

MS-DOS... non sans rire il y a encore des machines qui utilisent ce système...


----------



## Franky Boy (9 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> ca ne veut rien dire


Ce que je veux dire, c'est chatter via Terminal. Avoir des conversations avec une autre personne via terminal.

En passant ce que je voulais dire par MS-Dos, c'est que l'autre utilisateur qui est sous Windows utilise une fenêtre MS-Dos pour communiquer avec une autre personne qui elle utilise le terminal.


----------



## GrandGibus (9 Octobre 2006)

Désolé de jouer les casse-pieds... mais je crains que ce ne soit possible ... 

Précise un peu dans quel contexte et pourquoi tu voudrais faire ainsi. Peut-être trouveras-tu d'autres opportunités .


----------



## Franky Boy (9 Octobre 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:


> Désolé de jouer les casse-pieds... mais je crains que ce ne soit possible ...
> 
> Précise un peu dans quel contexte et pourquoi tu voudrais faire ainsi. Peut-être trouveras-tu d'autres opportunités .



Avant de commencer, je tiens à te dire que tu ne me casses pas du tout les pieds. J'aime mieux quelqu'un qui me dit que ce n'est pas possible que quelqu'un qui ne répond pas.

Et bien, désireux d'acquérir plus de ma machine grâce au terminal et de mieux comprendre le fonctionnement de mon ordinateur, je me suis mis à apprendre les commandes Unix. Sur un site, je me rappelle avoir vu une commande qui permettait d'ouvrir une conversation avec un autre ordinateur. Sur le coup, je n'y ai pas fait attention, mais maintenant, je m'y intéresse. Ça me permettrait de comprendre comment fonctionne IChat ou Messenger, mais peut-être que je me suis trompé...


----------



## GrandGibus (9 Octobre 2006)

On s'&#233;loigne du sujet (puisque en Java), mais voici quelques liens tir&#233;s d'une news que j'ai lue aujourd'hui. 
Cette news r&#233;agit par rapport &#224; cet article qui d&#233;taille l'utilisation de l'API smack. Cette derni&#232;re wrappe le protocole Jaber (xmpp), qui lui, est un protocole de messagerie instann&#233;e (la boucle est boucl&#233;e).


edit: si tu veux tchater entre plusieurs utilisateurs d'un m&#234;me r&#233;seau 'interne', tu peux t'installer un serveur Jabber


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2006)

Meuh si, c'est possible.
Il suffit d'installer Cygwin sur Ouinedoze : tu auras alors un terminal bien vitamin&#233; avec des possibilit&#233;s int&#233;ressantes. Notamment CenterICQ. Qui peut &#234;tre compil&#233; sous environnement unixien ...
ET qui est capable de causer Jabber, MSN et tout le toutim.
Cool, non ?

NB : On peut aussi &#233;changer des messages en utilisant les utilitaires SMB. Sous UNIX : 
	
	



```
smbclient -M <NETBIOS name> ...
```


----------



## GrandGibus (9 Octobre 2006)

euh ça nécessite pas d'avoir un serveur Jabber (ou autre) au préalable :rose: ?


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2006)

Il faut un serveur auquel se connecter : Jabber, Yahoo, ICQ etc. Si tu ne veux pas sortir de chez toi, tu dois effectivement mettre en route un serveur toi-m&#234;me. Ou utiliser un autre utilitaire. Je n'ai pas le temps de chercher l&#224; maintenant, mais il existe de petits outils pour discuter &#224; deux en poste &#224; poste. Sans parler des IRC.


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Octobre 2006)

y a pas moyen via telnet ou quelque chose comme &#231;a de se connecter &#224; un serveur irc ??

&#231;a doit &#234;tre faisable aussi dans l'invite de commande de win

comme &#231;a sur un chan #priveoupersonnealideedevenir tellement le nom est compliquer on peut discuter juste entre les gens qu'ont veux. et &#224; autant qu'on le veux.


mais peut-&#234;tre que c'est pas possible avec l'invite de commande de win... dnas ce cas installer cygwin sous win... de toute fa&#231;on je comprend pas comment on peut utiliser win sans cygwin...


EDIT:grilled by bompi pour IRC


----------



## zerozerosix (9 Octobre 2006)

Y a quand même un certain vice dans tout ça  Vouloir utiliser le terminal de Mac OS et de Windows... tu tournes un film sur les hak3rz ?


----------



## GrandGibus (10 Octobre 2006)

c'est un fétichiste du Terminal :rateau: :love: !!!


----------

